# [SOLVED] I cant access google only



## selim2000 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello everyone,

This is my first message.

I am using windows 8.
I can access every sites except one. Google.
I cant access google. 
Problem is same for explorer, chrome and firefox.

I reloaded w8 and nothing changed.


What may be the reason of this problem.??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: I cant access google only*

Are you typing Google in the Address Bar?


----------



## selim2000 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: I cant access google only*

Yes.
But if I try to write ip address instead of name, nothing changes.
Same problem again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I cant access google only*

Hi try to ping it. https://community.shaw.ca/docs/DOC-1051


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: I cant access google only*

Have you blocked Countries or IPs in your Firewall?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: I cant access google only*

browse to *C:Windows/System32/drivers/etc*. open the _Hosts_ file with Notepad, if there are any lines that mention Google after 
*127.0.0.1 localhost*
Delete the lines, _Save _the Hosts file. Restart the computer and try again.


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: I cant access google only*

Google Is Blocked In 25 Of The 100 Countries They Offer Products In

At least that's what Google told me. 

If you want freedom on the web, move one of the 75 countries or ask your local techie how to surf safely. In Cuba, you can get thrown in jail for bypassing the web restrictions or setting up a website, not approved.


----------



## selim2000 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: I cant access google only*



joeten said:


> Hi try to ping it. https://community.shaw.ca/docs/DOC-1051


 
That is it.
Thank you joeten,
After I run "ipconfig /flushdns" under cmd window, and restart, 
problem is solved.

I was about to be mad.
Now, I can Access both Google and yahoo.

Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I cant access google only*

Glad it worked.


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

Curious how DNS correction would fix only Google while all other worked, unless something peculiar was happening. A reboot fix is often a bad symptom rather than a fix.

But can happen to the best of us.


----------

